

A new way to experience Twitter profiles: with or without replies - derpenxyne
http://blog.twitter.com/2012/06/new-way-to-experience-profiles-with-or.html

======
franze
i will never understand why twitter feels the need to add unnecessary
complexity to it's product (and especially to it's @reply system)

note: to work around it, just start any reply with .@, fixes their fixes

~~~
sohn2
It's only for verified accounts.

~~~
franze
currently

